# Using Teslafi to automatically enable Sentry Mode



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

9114s said:


> With Teslafi or Stat, you can program Sentry automatically and forget about it.


Really? I didn't know TeslaFi had that option. Awesome.


----------



## 9114s (Oct 26, 2018)

drobin59 said:


> Did you have to partition it or just format to Fat32?


I just formatted Fat32. 


Chip Douglas said:


> Really? I didn't know TeslaFi had that option. Awesome.


Yes Teslafi can program Sentry based on location as well as Stat


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

9114s said:


> Yes Teslafi can program Sentry based on location as well as Stat


Just enabled! Thanks


----------



## drobin59 (Mar 4, 2019)

Chip Douglas said:


> Really? I didn't know TeslaFi had that option. Awesome.


I looked on Teslafi and couldn't see where you could do it. What are the steps? Thanks!


----------



## 9114s (Oct 26, 2018)

Settings, Account


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

This feature only seems to work sometimes. Any reason why it would not be enabled even if configured? Seems to not be enabled when charging 🤷‍♂️


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Chip Douglas said:


> This feature only seems to work sometimes. Any reason why it would not be enabled even if configured? Seems to not be enabled when charging 🤷‍♂️


By "feature", do you mean "sentry mode"? It's not currently configurable. You have to explicitly enable it every time you park.

Elon has tweeted that it will be configurable in a future update.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

garsh said:


> By "feature", do you mean "sentry mode"? It's not currently configurable. You have to explicitly enable it every time you park.
> 
> Elon has tweeted that it will be configurable in a future update.


I should have been more explicit. This thread has been moved so probably lost some context.

I am using the auto sentry mode feature provided by TeslaFi. Most of the time it works but I noticed during charging sessions away from home that it does not auto enable. I think I've seen it not enable on non charging sessions too bit that's way less frequent


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Chip Douglas said:


> I should have been more explicit. This thread has been moved so probably lost some context.
> 
> I am using the auto sentry mode feature provided by TeslaFi. Most of the time it works but I noticed during charging sessions away from home that it does not auto enable. I think I've seen it not enable on non charging sessions too bit that's way less frequent


I think the randomly not working times were probably due to some form of communications breakdown between TeslaFi and the car.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

I wish you could set a time schedule for Sentry mode to save on battery drain.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

hydrofied714 said:


> I wish you could set a time schedule for Sentry mode to save on battery drain.


I believe you can with Teslafi.

Otherwise, you can turn it on and off from the Tesla phone app whenever you want.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> I believe you can with Teslafi.
> 
> Otherwise, you can turn it on and off from the Tesla phone app whenever you want.


Thanks, I will check out TeslaFi. I do try to activate Sentry mode via phone app before going to bed every night but sometimes I forget. Would be nice to have it automatically run from 9PM-6AM every night.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

hydrofied714 said:


> Thanks, I will check out TeslaFi. I do try to activate Sentry mode via phone app before going to bed every night but sometimes I forget. Would be nice to have it automatically run from 9PM-6AM every night.


That's coming in a future software update.
Well, not necessarily time-based, but there will be some options to have it automatically turn on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108965358998712321


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's coming in a future software update.
> Well, not necessarily time-based, but there will be some options to have it automatically turn on.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108965358998712321


Nice! Hopefully they will include a way for us to set a schedule for Sentry mode.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hydrofied714 said:


> I wish you could set a time schedule for Sentry mode to save on battery drain.





garsh said:


> I believe you can with Teslafi.





hydrofied714 said:


> Would be nice to have it automatically run from 9PM-6AM every night.


At the moment, enabling Sentry Mode via TeslaFi's schedules still appears to be a "coming soon" feature:










So while you can currently configure a schedule to activate Sentry Mode during specific times (and, optionally, at specific locations), it won't actually do anything just yet. They're just giving you the ability to configure the schedule now so that, as soon as the TeslaFi logger service is updated to support scheduled Sentry Mode, it will go into effect immediately without any additional action on your part.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> At the moment, enabling Sentry Mode via TeslaFi's schedules still appears to be a "coming soon" feature:
> 
> View attachment 24653
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


----------

